# are you ready for parenting?



## sazzasarah (Jun 29, 2010)

hiya
this funny article was in the daily mail,

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2218515/Think-ready-children-Hilarious-new-parent-test-taking-mummy-blogs-storm-MIGHT-just-off.html

it is super funny, but those of us who are infertile might have a different take.. I wrote this blog post with my own version!

http://sarahcastell.wordpress.com/2012/10/17/are-you-ready-for-parenting-after-infertility/

/links


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi sazza, I'm following you now. You'll be able to see my blog too (I think).

I don't know whether to laugh or cry about this article and even your comments. With our dd, we literally stopped using indomitables and 9 mo ths later outshe came! How lucky we're we and now were waiting for the next one. Feeling abit emotional today so I'll stop now. 

I hope you find your surrogate. I have seen some adverts for India?

Calm x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Sazza, please can I share your version ?? if only there was a share on ******** button !!!


----------



## sazzasarah (Jun 29, 2010)

hello! I don't really know how to let your share something- what do you mean? I guess you can always cut and paste the links into your own post? oh i dont know how it works!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

its brilliant hun, very well written and the shouting out name and hospital number oh my my my I'm in creases Hubby will laugh


----------



## sazzasarah (Jun 29, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Sazza, brilliant post and very well written.  Much prefer your version to the Daily Mail


----------

